# Cub 1450



## Hawk (Dec 30, 2008)

I am restoring a Cub 1450 and am trying to find some info on interchangeable parts and attachments. Its getting harder to find OEM stuff for these. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## KTM1217 (Dec 16, 2010)

Hey Hawk. I have a 1450 also. Id like to restore it maybe next year as I am currently workin on a Massey Ferguson 14 that I got for free. But I believe the parts from the 1250's and 1650's are just about the only ones that interchange. It does depend on what kind of parts youre talkin about too. Youre best bet would probably be to watch on like EBay and maybe craigslist. Let me know if you find any places with nice parts for sale. Thanks and I hope this helps!


----------



## CRussell (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi Hawk,
Do you have any thing you need or just parts in general? I have a 1250 and I have learned of many things that will interchange and some that will not. If you could narrow the question just a little bit I might be able to help you out.
Try these guys out, they sell new and used parts.

Cub Cadet Parts Cub Cadet Tractor Parts , international harvester tractor Parts , Cub Cadet, stens Parts , IH , Kohler, CERMA, CERMAX


----------



## Hawk (Dec 30, 2008)

CRussell said:


> Hi Hawk,
> Do you have any thing you need or just parts in general? I have a 1250 and I have learned of many things that will interchange and some that will not. If you could narrow the question just a little bit I might be able to help you out.
> Try these guys out, they sell new and used parts.
> 
> Cub Cadet Parts Cub Cadet Tractor Parts , international harvester tractor Parts , Cub Cadet, stens Parts , IH , Kohler, CERMA, CERMAX


Russell, 

I have checked out the web link already. And honestly they are marked a bit higher then a local IH dealer from 20% to 50% higher on most parts.

Main part I am in need of right now is the Engine mounts (Isolators part number OEM: IH-61509-C2 sub number 759-3952) Retails new about $18 per mount with 4 needed total of $72 plus tax.

Mine were too far gone to even try to blue print them to make some solid mounts or even to fab up some hardened rubber ones. This was the weak link that took out the oil pan as one side had given way and the prior owner kept using it that way. 

I have a replacement oil pan already, but as I see from the old mounts to what is listed for replacement that the metal centers are not there. So these mounts might had been replaced before and they never transfered the metal incerts to the replacements.

Not sure on any other parts as of yet as I am still working on cleaning and repainting some of the parts. Until I can get the motor back in, its kind of hard to know if anything else is going to need attention or repair. 

I kind of put this project on the back burner due to limits per the holidays. 

I did manage to find a nice OEM snow blower for it. Got lucky and got it almost free. And have found someone with a snow cab for it, but with our current weather it can wait til spring to go check it out. I would rather build one, but as with most of my projects, finding the specs on things like this is not easy or just not out there. 

Mark in MN


----------



## CRussell (Nov 4, 2010)

Hawk,
When I got my 1250 the mount were shot and because of them I had to repair the broken drive shaft. I was able to re-use half of the mounts and for the other half I made them out of hockey pucks. Alot of guys will buy two new mounts and split them and use shock mount isolators on the top. If this is something you are interested in let me know i can get you the part number for the isolators.


----------

